# my 2" rhom



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think that my rhom might be a high back

i got him just as a rhom from Pedro but everytime i look at him i think he is a high back rhom

what is he

thanks


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Its hard to say at that size...in about a year you should beable to id him for sure. Ask Pedro where he was collected and that should help out.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

im not too sure on what type but he looks sweet


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

He looks exactly like my Peruvian High Back. Ask who or were he got it from.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks like a spilo cf to me


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Thompson374 said:


> Looks like a spilo cf to me


 what are you smokin :rasp:


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no idea how anyone can add a discriptive word like highbacked to a fish that small, it looks like a million other serrasalmus at that size. I couldnt even say for sure it is a rhom.

Im not saying it isnt a rhom, just that at that size they almost all look the same.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I have no idea how anyone can add a discriptive word like highbacked to a fish that small, it looks like a million other serrasalmus at that size. I couldnt even say for sure it is a rhom.
> 
> Im not saying it isnt a rhom, just that at that size they almost all look the same.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I have no idea how anyone can add a discriptive word like highbacked to a fish that small, it looks like a million other serrasalmus at that size. I couldnt even say for sure it is a rhom.
> 
> Im not saying it isnt a rhom, just that at that size they almost all look the same.


on the same page here















wouldnt' a rhom have a highback eventually anyway? Aren't Jet black rhoms the same as highbacks and/or morphtypes? Common names =


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

look at this

here is him over a 3 day period

1 day


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

2 day


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

3 day

isnt that weird how he changes


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sweet Lu,
I just thought that yours and my fish looked very similar from your pic and everybody here seems to think that mine is a complex form of spilo.







But I still have no idea what mine is, gotta wait for a while before I know


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

your fish does look like mine

i guess i will have to wait to see what mine isjust like yours

you do have a nice fish though :nod:


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanx man...Same to you


----------

